# Problemas de comunicación de Nokia 1100b



## darkdog (Jul 22, 2005)

Tengo un telefono movil mod 1100 con perdida de señal mala recepción y cortes de llamados no es un problema de zona sino del equipo fallas que se detectan a mas equipos cada día y va en aumento ¿como se puede resolver este problema ? y como puedo desbloquear el contac service a través del teclado o que software me sirve muchas gracias 

atte darkdog


----------



## caliche (Jul 23, 2005)

Hola, el problema de tu móvil es causado por un defecto (bug) en el firmware del teléfono, para repararlo debes copiar nuevamente el firmware (reflash) o mejor aun actualizarlo a una versión mas reciente.

Lo mejor es mandar a hacer este procedimiento a un centro de servicio autorizado, ya que se necesitan herramientas de flasheo y además te pueden colocar la ultima versión disponible del firmware.


----------



## darkdog (Jul 29, 2005)

muchas gracias pero se reflasheo  y por ende se reactualizo sotfware no tendras una mejor solucion por hay... te agradesco tu interes mira la respuesta la tengo  pero quiero saber si hay una mejor para implementarla
                          gracias caliche


----------



## plba00 (Oct 22, 2009)

socio lo q pasa es q el tele ese es 850Mhz y si la red de tu pais es 900Mhz, tiene q ver con lo q tu dices la recepcion es mala se entrecorta la vos todo eso es producto a eso ok saludos 
postea cualquier inquietud


----------

